# Frustrated



## strapper (Oct 10, 2010)

It looks like my long time dream of retiring to LOS is finally becoming a reality,
hopefully if everything goes right, I should be in Thailand in less than two months.
I am in the process of getting my house sold here in Spokane,Wa USA and I seem to be running into more problems than I had anticipated mostly because of bureaucracy
and red tape from all parties concerned mostly EVA air and the Thai Consulate.My biggest concern right now is getting my 4 small dogs to Thailand with a minimum of hassle. I read the Thai forum on a regular basis and have gained more info and insight from this website than from any other source!I have already had my dogs vaccinated and they have a health certificate from a veterinarian. As far as getting info from the Thai Consulate, no one seems to be able to answer simple questions and only pass the buck off to someone else who does not answer the phone, return messages or return e-mails.
I am a firm believer in Murphy's law and I feel that if I don't have all of the correct documentation with my i's dotted and my t's crossed at customs and or the departure airport, that this will only open up Pandoras box, so I want to try and avoid any potential setbacks as so many things could go wrong. And does anybody have any suggestions on the best way to get from the airport to Krabi
with 4 dogs ?(my thai wife and son will be with me to help)
Also, concerning applying for a retirement or marriage visa I am finding that it will probably be a lot easier just getting the 3 month non immigration visa and applying for the retirement in LOS. I am looking forward to getting out of the rat race and hopefully joining the ranks of the expats.
finding a more peaceful and serene life in Thailand


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

strapper said:


> It looks like my long time dream of retiring to LOS is finally becoming a reality,
> hopefully if everything goes right, I should be in Thailand in less than two months.
> I am in the process of getting my house sold here in Spokane,Wa USA and I seem to be running into more problems than I had anticipated mostly because of bureaucracy
> and red tape from all parties concerned mostly EVA air and the Thai Consulate.My biggest concern right now is getting my 4 small dogs to Thailand with a minimum of hassle. I read the Thai forum on a regular basis and have gained more info and insight from this website than from any other source!I have already had my dogs vaccinated and they have a health certificate from a veterinarian. As far as getting info from the Thai Consulate, no one seems to be able to answer simple questions and only pass the buck off to someone else who does not answer the phone, return messages or return e-mails.
> ...


I have no clue about moving pets, but afaik it happens on a regular basis so it should be possible. Pet Travel - Moving Pets to Thailand

Your visa can be a marriage visa (50-) or a retirement visa (50+). Both are non-immigrant visa and both can be obtained in the US. In most cases you'll get a 90 day single entry which will you the chance to take care of the financial requirements according to the Thai Immigration law. Thai Immigration will extend your stay; they usually do not submit visa's. 
I know of cases, where consulates/embassies submit one year visa.


----------

